# Why am I ALWAYS so lost in thought?



## Daydreamer9602 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello :smile2:
So I have this problem that's bugging me. In school I am ALWAYS lost in thought, I don't have ADD as I have a high concentration but it's hard to explain. I don't daydream that much, I just think about general stuff. And sometimes when my friend tries to talk to me I just ignore her or tell her that I'm thinking. Thinking feels really... Comfy, like if you lock me up in a room for five hours I can entertain myself with thinking but not dreaming do you get me? Ugh this is so hard to explain but I'll really appreciate any answers, thank you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Partial avoidance maybe? Avoiding situations mentally rather than physically. Which correlates with SA. Idk, this is a tough one. It could also be OCD related or be nothing at all. If its an issue talking to your school counselor might help.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Is your situation like this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/maladaptive-day-dreaming-my-personal-story-1589537/


----------

